# NVR SMR Twenty Five Sneak Peek



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow that topsheet looks gorgeous! Was talking to one of the guys running the demo booth at Stevens Pass this past weekend, and I think this is the upcoming board he was mentioning. Is this one featuring the RC profile and with slight taper? How will it compare in flex/dampness to the West?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Wow that topsheet looks gorgeous! Was talking to one of the guys running the demo booth at Stevens Pass this past weekend, and I think this is the upcoming board he was mentioning. Is this one featuring the RC profile and with slight taper? How will it compare in flex/dampness to the West?


I hope so, i like boards with taper. he he.


TT


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it wrong to be a little aroused after lookin' at those pics?


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

looks sexy, but I already have a snowtrooper that is going to ride to similar to this bad boy. Ill deff have to demo it tho. You guys need to slow down on the new stuff, we cant keep up.>


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The top sheet game is gettin nutty over there boys n gurls. They got like 4 or 5 different ones all of a sudden.

Just wait till u see the TypeTwo.


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> The top sheet game is gettin nutty over there boys n gurls. They got like 4 or 5 different ones all of a sudden.
> 
> Just wait till u see the TypeTwo.


Snowklinger,

Have you had a chance to ride a Type Two yet? Be interested in hearing your thoughts as I ride a Proto HD too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I'll letcha know in the next month or so*



Sublimaze said:


> Snowklinger,
> 
> Have you had a chance to ride a Type Two yet? Be interested in hearing your thoughts as I ride a Proto HD too.


Not yet, I'm not a first in line opening weekend type of guy. (I have seen it though. It wont look quite as cool in pics as the hextech does, but irl its kinda rad. Its basically like clear griptape, so it sparkles in teh light, sheds snow, has grip...its...fucken........sploosh....

It will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.

In the meantime I'm riding some bigger boards, spent a week during xmas on a 160 proto (usually I ride a 154, but its too small), got a 159 'Slinger to try (last year I rode a 156 a bunch), and I'm also gonna take a 162 25th out (if I can find any deep), but its an early model a bit different from teh production.

fwiw I think my sweet spot sizewize is like '56-58. 

The '56 West was awesome for me. (although I wonder about sizing up)


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

What's the difference between hextech and carbonium? Look similar no?

This board has my attention. A directional update to the heritage with a bit of taper? And in a 160 - nice. I likes me a 160 or a 161. I don't dig 159 or 162. Here's hoping it has their fast base too. That's the clincher for me.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm glad you made a 165 reg width. Sounds like it could be a good combo to go with my 162 Snowtrooper.
Can you post a few more specs like effective edge and nose/tail widths?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> What's the difference between hextech and carbonium? Look similar no?
> 
> This board has my attention. A directional update to the heritage with a bit of taper? And in a 160 - nice. I likes me a 160 or a 161. I don't dig 159 or 162. Here's hoping it has their fast base too. That's the clincher for me.


Carbonium actually looks like a woven sheet. The Hextech seems thinner and lighter and looks more like a single piece with a pattern on it.


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> Here's a peek of our new 25th Anniversary board: The Twenty Five.
> 
> The Twenty Five is designed as a directional freeride version of the Proto Type Two.


Does that mean ripsaw camber too?


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Not yet, I'm not a first in line opening weekend type of guy. (I have seen it though. It wont look quite as cool in pics as the hextech does, but irl its kinda rad. Its basically like clear griptape, so it sparkles in teh light, sheds snow, has grip...its...fucken........sploosh....
> 
> It will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.
> 
> ...


 I know it's the wrong thread, but I'm curious how you think it's going to handle powder with the ripsaw camber?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sublimaze said:


> Does that mean ripsaw camber too?


yea



Sublimaze said:


> I know it's the wrong thread, but I'm curious how you think it's going to handle powder with the ripsaw camber?


I'm curious too. Couple things going for it floatwise: lots of rocker, midflex, low angle tips, and that extended transition area.

The Funslinger and West both have the Ripsaw Camber and handle the poo really well.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Sublimaze said:


> Snowklinger,
> 
> Have you had a chance to ride a Type Two yet? Be interested in hearing your thoughts as I ride a Proto HD too.


I've rode it. My buddy stayed with me for 4 days over Christmas and I talked him into buying the Type Two 157. It was super powder days too. 

The board is badass if the Funslinger is a bit too soft for you. I ride the Funslinger and the soft flex is a wet dream for me. The Type Two floats much better than the Proto for some reason, it has better pop too. It also holds a better edge due to the ripsaw profile. We were riding knee deep powder both untouched and chop and the Type Two was killing it. It also rides switch like a dream and I think the asym heel cut is what makes it smoother. Basically if you like the Proto and want it to be a little more aggressive (more pop, less chatter, better edge hold, more float) then the Type Two is your board.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance of NS profile nomenclature in asking this silly question,.. But I'm a little confused! Is this new deck a variant of the Proto? I have the Proto CT. (...I believe its the 20th anniversary issue!)

Does RC stand for RcR or cRc? Does NS even have any rCr profiles in their lineup?

Been Loving my Proto, but I'm thinking now I'd _really_ like to try and/or buy an RcR ride. 

...thus endeth the Thread Jack!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Forgive my ignorance of NS profile nomenclature in asking this silly question,.. But I'm a little confused! Is this new deck a variant of the Proto? I have the Proto CT. (...I believe its the 20th anniversary issue!)
> 
> Does RC stand for RcR or cRc? Does NS even have any rCr profiles in their lineup?
> 
> ...


I'd demo a RCR before you buy if you enjoy CRC.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Forgive my ignorance of NS profile nomenclature in asking this silly question,.. But I'm a little confused! Is this new deck a variant of the Proto? I have the Proto CT. (...I believe its the 20th anniversary issue!)
> 
> Does RC stand for RcR or cRc? Does NS even have any rCr profiles in their lineup?
> 
> ...


With the Ripsaw they added a new camber profile for the first time in years, they only make a select few camber boards(usually in an offbrand or custom), the rest are CRC. The Ripsaw Camber comes on the 'Slinger, T2, Rip, West, and 25th (i maybe missing one), it is a much more aggressive camber than their original.

They do not do RCR. RcR felt really bad for me, I like my camber to engage at the contact points as opposed to between my feet, but some people like it.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> They do not do RCR. RcR felt really bad for me, I like my camber to engage at the contact points as opposed to between my feet, but some people like it.


Pretty much exactly how I feel, RCR just felt awfully similar to a flat rocker. 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I'd demo a RCR before you buy if you enjoy CRC.





snowklinger said:


> With the Ripsaw they added a new camber profile for the first time in years, they only make a select few camber boards(usually in an offbrand or custom), the rest are CRC. The Ripsaw Camber comes on the 'Slinger, T2, Rip, West, and 25th (i maybe missing one), it is a much more aggressive camber than their original.
> 
> They do not do RCR. RcR felt really bad for me, I like my camber to engage at the contact points as opposed to between my feet, but some people like it.





ItchEtrigR said:


> Pretty much exactly how I feel, RCR just felt awfully similar to a flat rocker.


I like my Proto,.. A LOT!!! It's my favorite, Go to ride! But since I've gotten more confortable with speed, it seems like it starts to get a tad "Squirrelly" on hardpack! (...it's fine if the groomers are soft or there's a couple inches of fresh!!)

I was under the impression that RCR felt more stable at speed that CRC under those hardpack conditions. :dunno: Actually,.. With my Arbor being traditional camber but also a _*wide*_ deck? (..which I don't really need!) I have been torn between wanting a reg. width, traditional camber board or an RCR deck. :shrug:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Chomps,

Stiffness and effective edge might also have something to do with stability at speed. 

I have never ridden RCR, but have taken certain trad camber & CRC boards up over 60 MPH without problems. The only board that was sketchy in those conditions was a "flat rocker" board I demoed.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Chomps, at speed CRC is usually super reliable, it just requires that you really get it on edge and engage the camber zones. If your being lazy and just skidding instead of carving, it can get washy compared to a traditional camber board.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Definitely intrigued. Wonder how this slots next to the West. Size jump from 151 to 155. 

After trying out other camber profiles, CRC is it for me. I keep trying other ones and come right back to CRC. Arbor rocker is a close second, but less stable on the hard stuff.

Stolen from that other forum



> Mid stiff, mega damp, 6 – 7 mm of taper, Ripsaw profile. This is the board I’d hoped they’d make since the Ripsaw first cam out. SO stoked for this one.


This is my board. Just gotta wait now.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Not yet, I'm not a first in line opening weekend type of guy. (I have seen it though. It wont look quite as cool in pics as the hextech does, but irl its kinda rad. Its basically like clear griptape, so it sparkles in teh light, sheds snow, has grip...its...fucken........sploosh....
> 
> It will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.
> 
> ...


Mind me asking your weight?
Looking at similar boards/sizes


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

based on the Wiredsport's photo in the 2017 thread










I'm sure it's just the photo but the inserts look way set back. But again, it's probably just the perspective distortion by the camera.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Oooooooo , aaaaaa


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Wow that topsheet looks gorgeous! Was talking to one of the guys running the demo booth at Stevens Pass this past weekend, and I think this is the upcoming board he was mentioning. Is this one featuring the RC profile and with slight taper? How will it compare in flex/dampness to the West?


Glad you like it Patrick. It's pretty cool, people are tripping out on it when they see it in person.

You're correct it does have the Ripsaw profile and a slight taper. It's a tad stiffer than the West and more damp.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ....It will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.











:hairy:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Sublimaze said:


> I know it's the wrong thread, but I'm curious how you think it's going to handle powder with the ripsaw camber?


I rode it May 16th at A-Basin on 20" and it floats beautifully. With that drawn out nose, slight taper it planed off really well and as it got warm later in the day and so thick/heavy (chunky monkey), the board was extremly manageable. Stayed right on top of that heavy, wet Spring coditions.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Decade190 said:


> Mind me asking your weight?
> Looking at similar boards/sizes


about 175.



chomps1211 said:


> I like my Proto,.. A LOT!!! It's my favorite, Go to ride! But since I've gotten more confortable with speed, it seems like it starts to get a tad "Squirrelly" on hardpack! (...it's fine if the groomers are soft or there's a couple inches of fresh!!)
> 
> I was under the impression that RCR felt more stable at speed that CRC under those hardpack conditions. :dunno: Actually,.. With my Arbor being traditional camber but also a _*wide*_ deck? (..which I don't really need!) I have been torn between wanting a reg. width, traditional camber board or an RCR deck. :shrug:


CHOMPERS: IMO where you feel this squirrellyness on a CrC is when you are switching from one edge to another. When doing a hard turn, its not as noticeable as you rip the flex and the movement dynamics are more naturally extreme. However when at speed down the fall line, rolling from one edge to the other, without a bunch of experience and proper technique, you can get hung up on the rocker as you make this transition. The cure is knowing it, and keeping your edge pressure mindful during these moments (also using deck torsion and toe/heel movement to make a dynamic turn even if it is very slight will help you to lift across teh rocker bubble without it catching you wrong). I had some high speed scorpions a few years ago learning this, and every so often if I've been riding super hard and feeling my age in the legs, I can feel that speed wobble reminding me of reality.

The reality being: nobody needs to actually be riding this fast. Slow the fuck down, look around, breathe the air, turn. Its not a lift riding contest unless you are a fuckstain ski racer.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Additional specs:
Edge/Sidecut/Tip/Tail/ 
151 cm 113/ 755 /29.1/28.5
155 cm 117/ 778 /29.5/28.8
158 cm 119/ 796 /29.8/29.1 
160 cm 121/ 810 /30.1/29.4
162 cm 123/ 820 /30.6/30.0
165 cm 125/ 836 /30.6/30.0

159X cm 119/ 796/ 30.8/30.1
163X cm 123/ 820/ 31.3/30.1
166X cm 125/ 836/ 31.6/31.0

Weight on a 158cm is 6.25. That is the only size I had on hand, but weighed with a digital scale. Keep in mind weights will vary slightly from one board to another of same length.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> about 175.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, and you accused me of NS hating. That was bad man. You just basically said, slow down, the tech doesn't work LOL


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Man, and you accused me of NS hating. That was bad man. You just basically said, slow down, the tech doesn't work LOL


gone snowboarding, enjoy trolling more


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I ride my Status board (CRC) and love its playfulness but it lacks abit on ice edge hold, mind you that it will hold it just that i have to put more pressure on the egde to keep it there. I demoed the Ripsaw and Chairman last year and love the new profile especially while carving. I just did not had the chance to test it on icy areas because at that time i was still healing from a rib injury sustained at first day of 2015. I purchased a Rossi board for its magnetraction and bought it on sale and very impressed with its ice hold capability without putting much effort on the edge. I wonder how the ripsaw profile will do on that area.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> gone snowboarding, enjoy trolling more


Well, when you come back and ice those scorpions, maybe you can read both threads again and realize who the troll was.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> Additional specs:
> Edge/Sidecut/Tip/Tail/
> 151 cm 113/ 755 /29.1/28.5
> 155 cm 117/ 778 /29.5/28.8
> ...


Thanks for the additional specs, I was hoping the 165 would have had an eff edge of 127 or 128. Glad to see the taper numbers, the tail at 30.0 shouldn't be washy.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have an issue at all holding a solid edge at top speed on CRC and that especially includes the Funslinger. The RCR Happy Place did good as well. There are differences and I suggest you try both to get your own perspective and understanding. Honestly I think skill level and technique play the biggest role in how well you can hold and edge at speed, yes you can get different tech to make up for lack of technique and skill but does that actually help you? I blast by people with boards that are meant for bombing and holding an edge on hard pack and ice. When you ride enough you get to a level where tech complements your riding style, not helps you hold an edge. 

Ever seen those kids bombing noodle boards? Its not because the board is cambered or magnatraction or stiff, its because of technique, skill and confidence.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> ...Ever seen those kids bombing noodle boards? Its not because the board is cambered or magnatraction or stiff, *its because of technique, skill and confidence.*


...not to mention a _COMPLETE_ and utter ignorance of their own mortality!! :blink: :laugh:

Yeah, technique is undoubtedly part of my issue with CRC at speed,.. (Also as has been mentioned, my Proto is on the short side for my weight,.. Only 157cm. ) Remember tho, I am hitting those speeds on our short, vert challenged local runs. That means "Flat Basing" on hardpack to get to speed. Not enough room side-side or lengthwise to the runs to work up to speed edging the whole way. 

As I mentioned,.. CRC gives me no trouble at all when bombing a couple inches of fresh, or on soft groomers. When all of the running length is "In" the snow. Just when it's packed enough so that the Rocker between the binders can act a bit like a see-saw!


----------



## mk_sf (Dec 9, 2014)

wow. I like that look and shape. I'm intrigued. Would try... definitely!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I've rode it. My buddy stayed with me for 4 days over Christmas and I talked him into buying the Type Two 157. It was super powder days too.
> 
> The board is badass if the Funslinger is a bit too soft for you. I ride the Funslinger and the soft flex is a wet dream for me. The Type Two floats much better than the Proto for some reason, it has better pop too. It also holds a better edge due to the ripsaw profile. We were riding knee deep powder both untouched and chop and the Type Two was killing it. It also rides switch like a dream and I think the asym heel cut is what makes it smoother. Basically if you like the Proto and want it to be a little more aggressive (more pop, less chatter, better edge hold, more float) then the Type Two is your board.


How do you find these on hard flat cat tracks? Track well? Or squirrelly like most crc boards?


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

ek9max said:


> How do you find these on hard flat cat tracks? Track well? Or squirrelly like most crc boards?


If your asking how a board rides on flat cat tracks, you should probably buy the cheapest deck you can find and learn to ride, before investing in something premium.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ek9max said:


> How do you find these on hard flat cat tracks? Track well? Or squirrelly like most crc boards?


The only board I found to be squirrelly on cat tracks or when flat basing are full rocker boards. Every CRC and RCR board I have ridden track well when flat basing at slow speeds and high speeds. Its all about weight distribution if you're having trouble with tracking on any board other than full rocker.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Chairman said:


> You're correct it does have the Ripsaw profile and a slight taper. It's a tad stiffer than the West and more damp.


Awesome. Sounds like I know I know what my next board should be! Aside from the taper, it sounds more like what I was hoping to get out of the West this season, which I've found to be a little too similar to the Snowtrooper, so I can't wait to find out how this next evolution performs!



The Chairman said:


> Additional specs:
> Edge/Sidecut/Tip/Tail/
> 158 cm 119/ 796 /29.8/29.1


Can you share what the waist width will be for the 158?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Awesome. Sounds like I know I know what my next board should be! Aside from the taper, it sounds more like what I was hoping to get out of the West this season, which I've found to be a little too similar to the Snowtrooper, so I can't wait to find out how this next evolution performs!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share what the waist width will be for the 158?


It's in the OP.



> 158 cm; waist of 25.2


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Is this board a Cobra killer, not seeing any pic's of the Cobra on the "next yrs" threads?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

70'sskater said:


> Is this board a Cobra killer, not seeing any pic's of the Cobra on the "next yrs" threads?


Yeah, you could call it that. The Twenty Five is going to fill the void of the dropped Cobra as one of our elite directional freeride boards.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> Yeah, you could call it that. The Twenty Five is going to fill the void of the dropped Cobra as one of our elite directional freeride boards.


I've been postin' vids on the NS Facebook page, curious if you've seen any of them?

Man, that SWIFT is sooo good. I can't even ride anything else anymore, 1 run & it's back to the rack to get the Swift. 

Excuse the thread high jack lol


TT

Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I've been postin' vids on the NS Facebook page, curious if you've seen any of them?
> 
> Man, that SWIFT is sooo good. I can't even ride anything else anymore, 1 run & it's back to the rack to get the Swift.
> 
> ...


Hey man,

I did, thanks. The first one is siiiicck... That spot looks so good and I love the one where your carving down the catwalk and boost over the snowfence into the pow in the trees. Awesome.....

So stoked to hear how much you love the Swift. It's blowing minds. People can't believe how stable it is and that it's much, much more than just a pow surfer.

Glad you guys have such great snow this season!


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Aside from the taper,


taper never killed nobody! 

this board is going to be so good


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> If your asking how a board rides on flat cat tracks, you should probably buy the cheapest deck you can find and learn to ride, before investing in something premium.



Sometimes you get caught on a slow cat track.... I just prefer to be lazy and have a board track well vs being grabby and pivoting.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

picked up a prototype of this board today.. I guess there will be changes to the production model, but it looks nice- like an orange Cobra. It looks nothing like the pics posted here.. quite interesting.
I am going to test it out on Superbowl Sunday (appropriate color scheme, I suppose). 

I will get more extensive tests at Silverton, Purgatory, Telluride, possibly Monarch by early March.. 
looking forward to trying this board.


----------



## FrankH (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking forward to the review!

The Twenty Five looks like what I would do if I was designing a board. Elongated nose, blunted tail, aggressive CRC profile. 

Any initial impressions of the stiffness? Vince said its along the lines of the Heritage, but that was a relatively soft board. How about the nose? Does it have the extended transition area (nose rocker) that they put on the Chariman? I'm eyeing the 165 size for my new daily driver. Stoked to see they are making a split version as well.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

So is this basically a ripsaw camber chairman?


----------



## FrankH (Sep 15, 2012)

ek9max said:


> So is this basically a ripsaw camber chairman?


Nope. 

It has more of a powder friendly shape than the Chairman, a smaller sidecut radius, and a softer flex (supposedly). It does have a small amount of taper, like the Chairman. 

It should fall between the West and Chairman in the line of more freeride oriented boards. The Chairman will remain the steep fall line crusher, while the Twenty Five should handle lower angle pow and trees better. Although, with the ripsaw profile, it should be a very versatile board. 

We'll have to wait for deagol's review to know for sure, though.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

i heart low-angle-pow


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds awesome. I don't like super stiff pow boards for myself.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have not really had time to check it out yet at all (even flexing it). This whole "normal life" stuff sucks.. work, house problems, etc..

really getting in the way of my snowboarding.. 


More to come..


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

The topsheet looks fantastic.

One request to NS though - guys, white sidewalls are butt-ugly on boards with dark topsheets. Compare the 2015 and 2016 Ripsaw... Please don't do that anymore...


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

deagol said:


> picked up a prototype of this board today.. I guess there will be changes to the production model, but it looks nice- like an orange Cobra. It looks nothing like the pics posted here.. quite interesting.
> I am going to test it out on Superbowl Sunday (appropriate color scheme, I suppose).
> 
> I will get more extensive tests at Silverton, Purgatory, Telluride, possibly Monarch by early March..
> looking forward to trying this board.


Can you post a few pics and your thoughts on how it rides/compares to other models?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I got a chance to ride this yesterday. I have some initial impressions.

This board feels "surfy" to me when flat. I would have loved to be able to test it in real powder, but sadly there was none of that. The board held an excellent edge and wanted to carve short radius turns. I was able to get the board up on high angles according to the people who were riding with me. I think I might have some video of this.. have to check when home. 

The board was easy to turn, both carving on groomers, all I had to do was lean.. it held better than I excepted. 

It was easy to throw around on steeper stuff and in the trees. There was some chop in one of the bowls that I took it through and the chop gave me some difficulty, and I can't blame the board for this. 

The thing about these Never Summer boards to me is that they are so versatile. They are easier to handle in sketchy situations than a trad camber board. but you put them up on edge and they perform just like a camber board as far as edge hold... maybe even better? The CRC profile is supposed to have more contact surface than just camber. 

I rode my other trad camber board this day on and off, switching with the 25 just to get a good sense of the difference. The 25 would easily be my choice for steeps. powder, tight trees, etc. I was still able to hold enough G-forces on the groomers the burn the quads, too...

I can't wait to get this board into some powder...

Edit: one more thing, it's slightly wider to what I am used to and I had no noticeable toe drag like I am used to...

some pics..


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

70'sskater said:


> Can you post a few pics and your thoughts on how it rides/compares to other models?


How it compares to other models (so far)...

similar to the Ripsaw in moguls and carving... but I know this will be better in deep snow than the Ripsaw. I wanna say this is softer than the Ripsaw ?? This is directional, not a twin like Ripsaw. Maybe surfier...

Compared to Chairman: not as aggressive or stiff, probably better in tight trees and powder, but I don't know for sure. It feels wider, but I don't have exact measurements. It's definitely easier to disengage the edge and slide around than the Chairman.. which has benefits and drawbacks, depending on what you are looking for. 

Compared to my cambered board, it's obviously wayyyy surfier, easier to push around does shorter radius turns, not as stable at speed (but this is compared to a board very stable at speed and designed for softboot carving). 

It feels slightly lighter, too. 

There are several other NS models I have never tried and I believe certain other forum member(s) will be trying this board after I turn it in and they will be able to draw comparisons to boards like maybe the Swift, West, Proto, Funsliger, etc....

The pics above are not great, but hopefully they show at least the edge hold. It's always the best moments that are not captured in pics/videos and I had moments that at least felt like that yesterday.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

deagol said:


> How it compares to other models (so far)...
> 
> similar to the Ripsaw in moguls and carving... but I know this will be better in deep snow than the Ripsaw. I wanna say this is softer than the Ripsaw ?? This is directional, not a twin like Ripsaw. Maybe surfier...
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info and pics. I may have to wait til next yr to get a new board now. BTW what size are you riding?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

70'sskater said:


> Thanks for all the info and pics. I may have to wait til next yr to get a new board now. BTW *what size are you riding*?


It's probably a 162. It's funny, though because this prototype has almost no markings on it, including a length label. I put it next to my 162 and it looked about the same. I weigh about 155-160 depending on the week...

Edit: I am not really into football, but people are Bronco crazy here right now. It was ironic we had "twin" matching Bronco themed NS boards for Superbowl Sunday. It shows how this prototype compares to the Cobra, which I believe this board will replace (?). For comparison, the Cobra next to it is a 158 I think..


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That tail looks way different than the photos I've seen.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> That tail looks way different than the photos I've seen.


Does it ever, haha. Doesn't even look tapered anymore.
Plus I think whoever had that one set up, has the bindings way forward maybe?

Or the rear one is in the front most inserts?

Please make the 25's finished product look like the pics that you post in the opener. 

It looks way better in the blue, how it is on the first page.
Personally I don't give a shit what any board looks like, I'm a 100% performance shopper, but not everyone is.
The blue one is gonna sell more.


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

From what I was told, the graphics on this prototype version are NOT what will be on the production model. Same with the tail. Also, The bindings are both set on the third spot back away from the center (i.e. 3 spots back from being as close as possible together). I also was told that this one was softer than what the production model will be. So, yes, there are difference from this one to what will end up being in production (hence the term "prototype"). Obviously, anything the Chairman says will supercede what I post, if there happen to be differences...

Edit: the last pic taken from that angle maybe makes it look like the bindings are set to forward, but it's just an illusion if so..
Edit 2: I probably prefer the blue graphics as well and I think that's what they plan on producing (?) but the orange is cool to.. IMO. It's kind of a rusty orange color.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha, yeah the pic's weird fish eye thing is doin' something to it I'm sure?

But it looks like they chopped the fish tail off, makin' it a bit shorter.

Then either just added some width to the nose or width & a bit of length?

It doesn't look any more tapered than the Cobra & it should I think?


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Haha, yeah the pic's weird fish eye thing is doin' something to it I'm sure?
> 
> But it looks like they chopped the fish tail off, makin' it a bit shorter.
> 
> ...


This pic doesn't have the same illusion, does it?

As far as the other differences, I wasn't able to see the version of the board posted here originally. 

RE taper: I just measured roughly. The widest part at the nose was approx 29.5 CM and the widest part at the tail was 28.5 CM +/-


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> This pic doesn't have the same illusion, does it?
> 
> As far as the other differences, I wasn't able to see the version of the board posted here originally.
> 
> RE taper: I just measured roughly. The widest part at the nose was approx 29.5 CM and the widest part at the tail was 28.5 CM +/-


Nope, but without the Cobra beside it, there's nothing to compare it too. haha

I'm still going with, they chopped the tail & added more width & maybe little length.

Guess we'll find out shortly?


TT

Tough to tell though.


----------



## LukeMcG (Feb 16, 2014)

This board is intriguing me. 

So If I like the Ripsaw for my bombing, carving etc, but want something that can also handle pow, then this would be perfect?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

LukeMcG said:


> This board is intriguing me.
> 
> So If I like the Ripsaw for my bombing, carving etc, but want something that can also handle pow, then this would be perfect?


Maybe... I am thinking it will be good but have not had the opportunity to test it in pow yet. 

(crosses fingers)


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone have the offset number for the board?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> Maybe... I am thinking it will be good but have not had the opportunity to test it in pow yet.
> 
> (crosses fingers)


I'm thinkin; so, maybe not as good in the pow as the Swift.

But it'll be a little better than the Swift on hardpack.

I like me the taper in my snowboards, I think I'd like this one.


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> I got a chance to ride this yesterday. I have some initial impressions.
> 
> This board feels "surfy" to me when flat. I would have loved to be able to test it in real powder, but sadly there was none of that. The board held an excellent edge and wanted to carve short radius turns. I was able to get the board up on high angles according to the people who were riding with me. I think I might have some video of this.. have to check when home.
> 
> ...


I've been sitting on one of these things for almost two weeks now and haven't had a chance to get it out yet. This Friday.


----------



## LukeMcG (Feb 16, 2014)

*Update*

Hey guys,

Any update on this board? How did it hold up in the powder? 

And comparing to boards such as the ripsaw/Chariman? (And maybe YES PYL if you're tried it?) 

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

LukeMcG said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any update on this board? How did it hold up in the powder?
> 
> ...


Sort of (the version I have is a tad different than what will be the production model: a bit softer, different tail, different graphics, maybe some other aspects as well? The Chairman would know) but I have not found any "real" powder to try this in yet (blame the weather and my work schedule). 

Compared to Ripsaw & Chairman: not as stiff or aggressive, not a twin like the Ripsaw, wider than the Chairman, more setback, too, I think ?? probably better in pow (based on the shape) than either of them. Easier to throw around, not as great at carving (but still good),.. hmm, what else?

I did try it in very shallow new snow (1-3" maybe?). It seemed to do fine, but that really is not enough to base any comparison off of. It does do well in the trees, though. 

I am off the the San Juans this afternoon to try this board at three ski areas... will definitely get to try it on some real steeps (Silverton & Telluride). As far as powder, that's up to mother nature and she has been very hot under the collar lately..

Will be back in just under a week...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I've been sitting on one of these things for almost two weeks now and haven't had a chance to get it out yet. This Friday.


& now it's been 2 weeks since then, penalty, penalty.


TT


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I rode it for a full day yesterday, so here are some preliminary thoughts. I'm 160lbs, riding a 158. I had trouble deciding between the 158 and 160 (this is a loaner). With the shorter effective edge the 160 is probably more in line with the other boards I've been riding, but I wanted to go with something really versatile. In this size it definitely is that. Really quick edge to edge like all NS boards all for me. Taking it through the small jump line in the park it's not at all cumbersome doing quick/small set up turns for jumps. Not the poppiest board by any means, but I wasn't expecting that either. I usually ride at Mammoth, but was at Snow Summit yesterday. Never felt like I was riding too much board - it was fun everywhere. Where it was a ton of fun was speed runs later in the day. Temps were in the low 60s, and by the end of the day things were really slushy and pushed around, and runs got pretty empty around 1:30. This thing is a total slush crusher. I like the Ripsaw profile in these conditions for what, to me, feels like a suspension effect from the additional camber. That plus the board being quite damp just gave the board a feeling of complete control. I did 3 "last runs" because I was having so much fun just hauling ass I couldn't bring myself to unstrap.

The Hextech topsheet is rad. Hard to capture in pics, but it looks incredible. It doesn't feel as textured to the touch as it looks in pics, but it definitely offers some additional traction when skating. Oddly I don't feel like the Trugrit topsheet on the Type Two offers any benefit in that regard once it's wet, but the Hextech did.

As for comparisons to other boards in the line: I don't really get the comparison to the Type Two as a "big brother" type of board. It's just a different feel. More versatile than the Chairman, and with the shorter effective edge maybe not the carving machine that the Chairman is. For those that always wanted a directional Ripsaw (me), this is your jam. This will be a board I buy for sure - just have to decide between the 158 and 160. More thoughts to come after I've spent more time on it in different conditions.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> & now it's been 2 weeks since then, penalty, penalty.
> 
> 
> TT


Throw the penalty flag on mother nature. No snow. It's supposed to be over 70 in Denver today.

Supposed to be a few weak storms roll through next week. Maybe one will surprise. But overall, doesn't look good.

I've been out on it a couple of times, but not in the conditions I want.


----------



## LukeMcG (Feb 16, 2014)

"For those that always wanted a directional Ripsaw (me), this is your jam."

Just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

buggravy, what type of binding is that?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

jcosjr said:


> buggravy, what type of binding is that?


It's the Union X Asymbol binding from last year, so essentially last year's T.Rice binding. I swapped out the straps from the previous year's Factory.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

deagol said:


> Sort of (the version I have is a tad different than what will be the production model: a bit softer, different tail, different graphics, maybe some other aspects as well? The Chairman would know) but I have not found any "real" powder to try this in yet (blame the weather and my work schedule).
> 
> Compared to Ripsaw & Chairman: not as stiff or aggressive, not a twin like the Ripsaw, wider than the Chairman, more setback, too, I think ?? probably better in pow (based on the shape) than either of them. Easier to throw around, not as great at carving (but still good),.. hmm, what else?
> 
> ...



You're right Deagol the prototype you're on is a bit softer than the production. We wanted to enhance the production 25's carvability. Other than the different tip and tail shape which doesn't effect the difference between the two a whole lot, it's the same board. Float on the production is comparable to the one you have. It's the same profile (which is a directional Rocker Camber, it's shifted back so your back foot is over the camber and the front binding is more toward the rocker. Think of it as Ripsaw party profile in back Original Business Rocker Camber in front). Off the top of my head set back is similar to the Chairman. You're also dead on with your other points and the fact that it's not as stiff or aggressive as the Ripsaw. The profile doesn't put quite as much pressure over the nose as the Ripsaw, so for me it's a little more surfy. 

Hope you're having a great trip! Anytime in the San Juans doesn't suck. Here's an old pic of me on Sneffles. Can you dig the mullet? I knew that you would....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> You're right Deagol the prototype you're on is a but softer than the production. We wanted to enhance the production 25's carvability. Other than the different tip and tail shape which doesn't effect the difference between the two a whole lot, it's the same board. Float on the production is comparable to the one you have. It's the same profile (which is a directional Rocker Camber, it's shifted back so your back foot is over the camber and the front binding is more toward the rocker. Think of it as Ripsaw party profile in back Original Business Rocker Camber in front). Off the top of my head set back is similar to the Chairman. You're also dead on with your other points and the fact that it's not as stiff or aggressive as the Ripsaw. The profile doesn't put quite as much pressure over the nose as the Ripsaw, so for me it's a little more surfy.
> 
> Hope you're having a great trip! Anytime in the San Juans doesn't suck. Here's an old pic of me on Sneffles. Can you dig the mullet? I knew that you would....
> 
> ...


Haha, I don't know Vince?

Looks like an awful lot of party still goin' on in the front:embarrased1:, haha.

Very nice word smithin' though, made me laugh.

Think of it as Ripsaw party profile in back Original Business Rocker Camber in front


TT

edit.
On a side note, haha.
Can you chop the front end off a 57 Swift & stick it on the back end of a 62 swift?

Twin-ish, but tapered a bit.

Still pointy though. 

Rocket ship<--->Pin tail.

Perdy please.

TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> On a side note, haha.
> Can you chop the front end off a 57 Swift & stick it on the back end of a 62 swift?
> 
> Twin-ish, but tapered a bit.
> ...


Wouldn't that pretty much be the old NS Summit (just a touch wider)?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> Wouldn't that pretty much be the old NS Summit (just a touch wider)?


Does the front end of the Swift look like the Summit?

Don't think the Summit had extendo RC like the front end of the Swift either? Could be wrong?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> Wouldn't that pretty much be the old NS Summit (just a touch wider)?


Pointy too, on both ends.
Not round like the Summit

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Chairman said:


> Hope you're having a great trip! Anytime in the San Juans doesn't suck. Here's an old pic of me on Sneffles. Can you dig the mullet? I knew that you would....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siick. That climb is no joke, nothing in the San Juans is.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Does the front end of the Swift look like the Summit?


It sure does. More importantly it rides pretty much the same.



timmytard said:


> Don't think the Summit had extendo RC like the front end of the Swift either? Could be wrong?


Maybe.



timmytard said:


> Pointy too, on both ends.
> Not round like the Summit


Summit *is* pointy in the tail (where it matters, nose makes no difference).
And I totally agree with you on the tail. A chopped off tail is nice for slashing about in pure fluff, but for more serious steeps etc I also want some board behind the backfoot.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw one of these and next year's Type two at my local hill. 

I was disappointed cause i'm betting on me having the only 2016 in canada.... Hoping anyways. lol


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

That is awesome, Sneffles was my first 14er, but I never made it up there in the winter. 

Much respect for anyone riding that peak !!

I just got back from my trip.. kind of tired after a long drive, but it was great. Although the snow conditions are not so great at the moment. The temperatures were very high and the snowpack is being destroyed.

Ok, so my impressions are going to sound very similar to the Chairman (board): does well carving and does well on the steeps. Unfortunately, there was almost no powder to speak of, but the little bit I did find at Silverton confirmed what I thought about the flotation of this board: very good. 

It is easier to throw around than the Chairman (good for the steeps and bumps) and held an edge well on the steep and carving. I can't emphasize enough the versatility of these designs. I was able to carve a few complete circles in the snow and ride the evil moguls at Telluride on the same board. For my preference, I would want it stiffer (and it apparently will be in production), so hopefully taming some chatter. 



buggravy said:


> ..... More versatile than the Chairman, and with the shorter effective edge maybe not the carving machine that the Chairman is.....


I totally agree with this

Here are some fun picks of the 25 prototype on vacation..


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like the slightly stiffer production board would be the ticket for you. After our massive March demo tour is overNever Summer Events Calendar I'll try to loan you one.

You should definitely shred the Snake Coulie on Sneffles sometime. You'd be in for a treat.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

buggravy said:


> This will be a board I buy for sure - just have to decide between the 158 and 160. More thoughts to come after I've spent more time on it in different conditions.


Have you decided on what size works for you?

I am between 155 and 158 myself and since I have not had a chance to demo it, not sure which to pick. I am 5"10', 150lbs. 

LOVE my Ripsaw 156 (117 edge/25.2 waist) and was praying for a directional ripsaw. Thank you NS!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

deagol said:


> Here are some fun picks of the 25 prototype on vacation..


Love the shadow pic and the sunflare one. Nice!


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

robotfood99 said:


> Have you decided on what size works for you?
> 
> I am between 155 and 158 myself and since I have not had a chance to demo it, not sure which to pick. I am 5"10', 150lbs.
> 
> LOVE my Ripsaw 156 (117 edge/25.2 waist) and was praying for a directional ripsaw. Thank you NS!


I'm probably going to stick with the 158. It's really versatile for me at that size.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I just read thru the specs and looking at the pics I think it sounds and looks like a rip sawed swift. I bought my swift to soon :crying:


----------



## beohbe (Apr 15, 2015)

wow, i'm in love with that topsheet! it's like looking at the victoria's secret angel, josephine skriver. SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Thanks for the update. Sounds like the slightly stiffer production board would be the ticket for you. After our massive March demo tour is overNever Summer Events Calendar I'll try to loan you one.
> 
> You should definitely shred the Snake Coulie on Sneffles sometime. You'd be in for a treat.


can I get a loaner too please? 160 or 162 twenty five or a 157 type-two, thanks! :grin:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

All joking aside, I am going to try the production model this weekend....

I need to figure out how to quit my day job...


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

deagol said:


> All joking aside, I am going to try the production model this weekend....
> 
> I need to figure out how to quit my day job...


It's a really great board. I've been in CO this week, and it's the only board I brought. I've been able to ride it in all kinds of conditions, including 8+" of pow yesterday, and I'm loving it all over. I'm still really torn about size though when it comes time for me to purchase next season. The 158 is incredibly versatile for me as a daily driver, but I still think I'll ride the Type Two 57 most of the time. In that case I'm thinking of going for the 160 in the Twenty Five, but maybe I'm just getting greedy. Decisions decisions.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

buggravy said:


> It's a really great board. I've been in CO this week, and it's the only board I brought. I've been able to ride it in all kinds of conditions, including 8+" of pow yesterday, and I'm loving it all over. I'm still really torn about size though when it comes time for me to purchase next season. The 158 is incredibly versatile for me as a daily driver, but I still think I'll ride the Type Two 57 most of the time. In that case I'm thinking of going for the 160 in the Twenty Five, but maybe I'm just getting greedy. Decisions decisions.


No brainer, 60 for sure. Even 60 isn't that much bigger really.

Pretty sureI could switch out the 58 for the 60, put your bindings back on it & you'd never know, until you seen the number engraved in the serial #

Seriously, think about it, 2cm. The whole point was so they wouldn't ride similar.
Or get the WIDE model on the 25, that'd be the ticket.

You plan on ridin' it in the pow, wider floats better.

This is Carly, the SUPER hot ticket checker girl. 
Last year she was a skier, this is about her 5th time riding a snowboard ever.

It's a little bigger than the one she has, a 55 Nidecker somethin'? Inverse I think? It's a good board, whoever set it up has the bindings wrong though.
Left for right, like they just loosened & spun em around, haha that doesn't work anymore, it used too.

I didn't tell her what it was or that it was a 160 WIDE Never Summer West. She might of thought it was to big? 

It's not & it isn't too wide either, for this girl with average size girl feet, size 9 chic boots. So the equivalent to a men's size 8.

She had on Head rental boots, prolly not a lot of shrink tech in those rental boots & they had a big pad looking thing on top to stop damage.
They were as bulky as my size 9.5 guys boots, so I knew my setup would work perfect for her.

I have the West X 160 that Vince loaned me DIALED IN 
If you have roughly the same size feet, I guarantee 
You'd love this set up, way better than how you'd set up a narrower one for yourself.

Everyone that tries it, hates their board after.
I don't think it's actually the boards they're riding though, well too some degree haha NS's rip.

People don't know how to set their boards up properly beyond just putting bindings on it.

To make a wide rideable with little feet YOU HAVE TO MOVE THE BINDING CLOSER TO THE TOE SIDE EDGE

You can't ride it if you don't do that. Which is why nobody rides wides, they try it without that adjustment.

You can't ride em that way, you just can't. The heelside just washes out.

Set it up properly & even a girl will love it.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/158567883[/ame]


TT


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Would be awesome if there were some NS demo days here in Europe, but I've only seen a few people riding them here, including mine. Would love to give the Ripsaw and 25th a try.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

@deagol, @buggravy, or anyone else who has ridden the Twenty Five:

Which do you think is the more appropriate binding for the 25, the Diodes or Genesis? 

I was going to put the'12 Diodes (with the ultra stiff carbon highbacks) on the 25 but am starting to think due to the 25's mid stiff flex the Genesis might be a better call?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Would be awesome if there were some NS demo days here in Europe, but I've only seen a few people riding them here, including mine. Would love to give the Ripsaw and 25th a try.


Saw a ton in Davos for some reason. They were all over. We did wander into a shop in town that carried them so that could be why.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kenai said:


> Saw a ton in Davos for some reason. They were all over. We did wander into a shop in town that carried them so that could be why.


Very rare here. Had to order mine on eBay from a shop in the UK of all places. 
I take my board with me when I go take a piss in the restrooms here, don't trust the Eastern Europeans, in Austria I didn't care. Lots of old boards here, some of the stuff should be in a museum. 
If people have nicer boards it's either Burton Custom or some sort of Lib/GNU. That's about it.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

OU812 said:


> I take my board with me when I go take a piss in the restrooms here, don't trust the Eastern Europeans.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Phedder said:


>


I know but those locks are easy to break. I got a nice cam lock but just too lazy to use it. :grin:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> @deagol, @buggravy, or anyone else who has ridden the Twenty Five:
> 
> Which do you think is the more appropriate binding for the 25, the Diodes or Genesis?
> 
> ...


So, I had my first day on the 25 on Saturday and I love it. As far as these two bindings, I have not ridden either one, but I am thinking a softer binding may be the ticket. I am really liking the feel of the NOW Drive on my carving board and wish I had a spare pair to throw on the 25. Hope that helps...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

So, I thought I would make a separate post for my impressions so far of this board.

One day so far: Saturday April 2nd.
conditions: groomers in morning, a bit of powder accessed off a snowcat, heavy cut-up powder, slight bit of slush, scrapped off packed powder, lot and lots of "chop". 

This board is great all around. more forgiving than the Chairman, floats great (as good as any board I have tried) in powder, carves very well (at least 3/4 as good as my cambered specialty soft boot carving board IMO) which is another great, but far less versatile Donek Incline. I pushed it too hard a few times and ended up on my but when going heelside, but that might have been to boot/binding interference with the snow, thus disengaging the edge. I have the stance more "normal" (not as steep) as it is on the Incline, so there is more heel/toe overhang. I opted to try the normal width board, but NS does offer a wide. I don't have huge feet, so I stuck with what was familiar to me. 

As I am expecting with these NS boards, edge grip is excellent and they are stable at speed (up to 60 mph). This board feels like a freeride board with an emphasis (but not limitation) on powder. If I was going on a snowcat or heli trip (sadly there is no trip in my foreseeable future) this is the board I would take. I think this thing in a splitboard would be awesome. 

I am going on a trip and unfortunately won't get another chance to ride this board until April 16th at the earliest. The season is running out, so not a lot of chances to give this board the time it deserves...


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

robotfood99 said:


> @deagol, @buggravy, or anyone else who has ridden the Twenty Five:
> 
> Which do you think is the more appropriate binding for the 25, the Diodes or Genesis?
> 
> ...


My impressions of the board are pretty similar to Deagol's, though I'd personally lean toward the stiffer binding. It's all personal preference though, of course. I don't have experience with either of the bindings you mention, but I'm riding the Union T.Rice binding on the Twenty Five, and feel like it's a great match. I prefer a stiffer binding on pretty much everything though, and I ride the T.Rice binding on all my boards.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

deagol said:


> This board feels like a freeride board with an emphasis (but not limitation) on powder.


This sums it up for me pretty well. I haven't had a chance to ride it in really deep snow, but rode it in 8 - 10" where I at least got a decent feel for how well it planes off. It was great, and I felt like it kept me from constantly bottoming out on the hard snow underneath. I'm 160lbs riding the 158, and while it does have a freeride feel I can ride it pretty much anywhere in that size, and it feels great. Super versatile. Really opening it up on groomers I've thought I'd like a little more effective edge, and based on the specs compared to the other NS boards I ride I probably should be riding the 160. In all likelihood that's the one that I'll end up purchasing, and I think that will make it more of the carving machine that I was expecting.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the inputs, @deagol & @buggravy. Good stuff.

I guess the binding selection comes down to how damp the board feels. The carbon-backed Diodes are hella responsive but also a tad bit harsh, with less cushioning underfoot than the Genesis. 

I am riding my '14 Ripsaw with the Genesis because I felt that deck could use a little extra dampening underfoot and I love the combo.

Guess I will first put on the Diodes to get the feel, then the Genesis. I will post back with the results... but not until I get the board in hand which will be an eternity!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Dire Straits called, they wanted their album cover from 24 years ago back. 



(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm surprised there isn't more feedback on this board yet. I figured there would be several floating around. Curious to hear others' take. Bueller?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

buggravy said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more feedback on this board yet. I figured there would be several floating around. Curious to hear others' take. Bueller?


Real life (i.e. job) is getting in the way for me.. can't speak for others, but I don't imagine a huge number are floating around out there?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

deagol said:


> Real life (i.e. job) is getting in the way for me.. can't speak for others, but I don't imagine a huge number are floating around out there?


You're right Deagol, up until now not a lot of people have had a chance to ride it. It was very popular at our March demos and everyone I talked to loved it. I think it's a good replacement for our Cobra going into the 16/17 season. With the emphasis of more camber over the back foot and front mounting area set back more over the rocker alleviating the pressure for really smooth edge to edge transition. But still having that pressure powering out of a turn. Not only does this make the board easy to turn but helps the nose plane in pow and keeps on top of the heavy wet Spring snow. I could point it and do high speed on snow 360's and not worry about catching an edge coming around. On a Ripsaw that's always in the back of my mind doing this. Plus, it's a real surfy board and I love slashing banks,push piles and berms. Awesome board for ripping slush. Like the Cobra it's a super versatile and stable freeride board. I think riders coming off that board will really like it. It's as quick gyrating short turns but the Twenty Five holds better in a long turn. I like it more for that reason.

I think both you and Buggravy hit the nail on the head with your reviews of the board.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I really wanted to try this board down at either Purgatory or Silverton, but Purg closed for weekdays already and Silverton won't be open tomorrow (otherwise I would have gone down there this evening)...

I am going to get some more days on this after I get back though...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

got a chance to try this in a split a few days ago...










Really liked it..


----------



## 56 Carver (Mar 22, 2011)

I want a 159X; waist 26.2 for next season. When will these start hitting the shops for sale?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

56 Carver said:


> I want a 159X; waist 26.2 for next season. When will these start hitting the shops for sale?


Awesome. They'll hit stores Aug.1.


----------



## 56 Carver (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Chairman. Here is my son and I on Sneffels in the Summertime. Can't imagine doing it in snow. My son is now 6 foot and about 175. We share snowboards. He is amazing. I mostly just bomb the groomers.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

56 Carver said:


> Thanks Chairman. Here is my son and I on Sneffels in the Summertime. Can't imagine doing it in snow. My son is now 6 foot and about 175. We share snowboards. He is amazing. I mostly just bomb the groomers.


What a great pic and that's pretty cool that you guys climb and shred together. 

It's a great board for bombing and carving groomers. Should be alot of fun for both of you.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

56 Carver said:


> Thanks Chairman. Here is my son and I on Sneffels in the Summertime. Can't imagine doing it in snow. My son is now 6 foot and about 175. We share snowboards. He is amazing. I mostly just bomb the groomers.


Coincidentally, we spied it (Sneffles) from a distance on Friday when I was lucky enough to be on the 25 split. I would love to get back there and make the Sneffles descent on that board.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is the descent from this location done on the 25 split. I rode the prospector the next day. I like both of them, and wish I have more time to compare them. 
I am wondering if the 25 has better edge grip?? hard to compare snow conditions between the two days (apples and oranges) ???




I am going to ride the solid board hopefully the next two weekends before it's time to return it.....


----------



## 56 Carver (Mar 22, 2011)

It should be prime, specially Southern Mountains, with this storm setting up to park over Colorado. I am already loaded, ready to go.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

got a powder day in on the 25 on Saturday and the board was awesome. I went into the trees several times and this board was easy to throw around to take maximum advantage of the powder shots that exist in cut up patches after the vultures have tracked everything out..

I hope to get at least one, possibly two days in on this board before the ski area closes. I might even break out the snowshoes to haul this board up some slopes instead of the splitboard ?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a huge powder day on the 25 Split yesterday at Bert. I am most definitely sold on this one for deep days. It was a freaking speed boat. It is a really fun shape. I definitely need more time on it, but so far it has pleased.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> I got a huge powder day on the 25 Split yesterday at Bert. I am most definitely sold on this one for deep days. It was a freaking speed boat. It is a really fun shape. I definitely need more time on it, but so far it has pleased.


goddamit I should have went with you yesterday... I instead had the worst day on a splitboard in my life...

:brickwall::brickwall::brickwall::brickwall:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

deagol said:


> got a chance to try this in a split a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





killclimbz said:


> I got a huge powder day on the 25 Split yesterday at Bert. I am most definitely sold on this one for deep days. It was a freaking speed boat. It is a really fun shape. I definitely need more time on it, but so far it has pleased.


Do you guys know if it has the EXTRC extended flat transitions for skinning or if the ripsaw profile is sufficient? I know that normal CRC profiles suffer on icy conditions where the camber zones don't touch down making uphill travel a bit dicey compared to flat or cambered profiles
@The Chairman any comment on this and comparisons of the prospector and twenty five splits?
Looking to upgrade from my panoramic split and get back to a CRC profile. Something that can handle steeps and trees but is still playful which the twenty five sounds like


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

redlude97 said:


> Do you guys know if it has the EXTRC extended flat transitions for skinning or if the ripsaw profile is sufficient? I know that normal CRC profiles suffer on icy conditions where the camber zones don't touch down making uphill travel a bit dicey compared to flat or cambered profiles
> ..


I don't think it does, but, as always, if the Chairman says otherwise, go with what he says. 
I actually rode the Prospector split ( which is supposed to have the flat section under the touring bracket) the very next day. I did not really notice a difference but I was on different terrain in different snow conditions and not thinking about it. The terrain we skinned up on the Prospector was a lot steeper than what I did on the 25.

Killclimbz owns a Prospector and has been riding it for years and he is currently in possession of a 25, so his input should be much more valuable.

Edit: so I had some POV scrap footage from Saturday. This is towards the end of the day on a powder day.. prime conditions ended hours before this- not even sure why I decided to pull out the Gopro (should have done it on the first 2 runs of the day).. The camera always points too far down, too.. but it might give an idea of this board in the type of conditions you would see after all the pow is gone?

[ame]https://vimeo.com/163346359[/ame]


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Do you guys know if it has the EXTRC extended flat transitions for skinning or if the ripsaw profile is sufficient? I know that normal CRC profiles suffer on icy conditions where the camber zones don't touch down making uphill travel a bit dicey compared to flat or cambered profiles
> @The Chairman any comment on this and comparisons of the prospector and twenty five splits?
> Looking to upgrade from my panoramic split and get back to a CRC profile. Something that can handle steeps and trees but is still playful which the twenty five sounds like


The Twenty Five doesn't have the flat zone under the touring brackets or EXTRC of the Prospector. We've found with the shortened rocker area and camber running longer and putting added pressure over the touring area gives the Twenty Five Split added bite skinning. While still having the center pivot point of the rocker for easy turn initiation and a playful, manageable feel. 

The Prospector has a firmer flex and a lot more damping than the Twenty Five. It's has a super solid feel for mowing through chunder or heavy, wet spring snow (Killclimbz has 120+ days on his) whereas the Twenty Five feels a tad lighter under foot and agile to me in tight spaces. The added camber of the Twenty Five also feels more aggressive for powerful slashes and spring out of the turn. Both, have a tapered shape which combined with CRC give the boards a nice surfy ride and manageable in tight, technical lines. The Prospector has more taper to compensate for it's stiffer flex in deep powder. 

Thanks for considering our splits and I'm sure Killclimbz will have more to add.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying how the camber profile is designed. 

Skinning wise, I think the Prospector still has the edge. I have only spent two days on the 25 though. One day got cut short as we got chased out by ice fall in a couloir. The second day was stoopid deep. Just about anything would skin good in that. So far skinning has not been an issue with the 25. Firm spring days are soon to come, so I'll have a better feel in the next week or two.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Gary. Heard about the ice fall. Sounded pretty hairy to say the least. Glad no one was injured.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys. One final thing, does it have much setback and does it ride switch at all?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. One final thing, does it have much setback and does it ride switch at all?


I think it has a fair bit of setback, if you set it up on the reference inserts?

But you can set it up any way you want.

I'm sure you could slam it all the way to the rear most inserts & have a tonne of setback.

Or You could move your bindings forward of the reference inserts & make the nose & tail equal length.

That's just an assumption though, I could be wrong?


TT


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

timmytard said:


> I think it has a fair bit of setback, if you set it up on the reference inserts?
> 
> But you can set it up any way you want.
> 
> ...


With the bat tail it is definitely set back somewhat, but what I was really wondering is if the rocker is centered over the reference inserts along with the sidecut. I've found that moving bindings forward past the reference points on NS's with setback like the SL makes them ride funny.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> With the bat tail it is definitely set back somewhat, but what I was really wondering is if the rocker is centered over the reference inserts along with the sidecut. I've found that moving bindings forward past the reference points on NS's with setback like the SL makes them ride funny.


It's set back along with the profile. You're not going to get as much options with the inserts on the split, depending on your angles. I'm not the one to ask about riding switch but with the generous kick of the bat tail (same as a Proto Type 2) it should ride switch just fine. Or at least as much as you'll be doing that in the backcountry or on piste on a split. Plus, one of the guys who works here won the switch portion of the Slash and Burn Banked Slalom on it and that course gets icy'er than *%#@. The set back is similar on the solid as it is on the split and both share the same shifted back Ripsaw profile.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

The Chairman said:


> It's set back along with the profile. You're not going to get as much options with the inserts on the split, depending on your angles. I'm not the one to ask about riding switch but with the generous kick of the bat tail (same as a Proto Type 2) it should ride switch just fine. Or at least as much as you'll be doing that in the backcountry or on piste on a split. Plus, one of the guys who works here won the switch portion of the Slash and Burn Banked Slalom on it and that course gets icy'er than *%#@. The set back is similar on the solid as it is on the split and both share the same shifted back Ripsaw profile.


Great, pretty much what I wanted to hear. Couldn't tell from the limited pics how much kick the tail still had so it wasn't plowing into crud. I don't ride switch too much off piste but sometimes you have no options like traversing, so glad to hear its still twinish


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

@deagol @killclimbz what tail clips are you using with bat tail? Realized my skins won't work with the twenty two so I'm in the market for new skins as well


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

redlude97 said:


> @deagol @killclimbz what tail clips are you using with bat tail? Realized my skins won't work with the twenty two so I'm in the market for new skins as well


Right now, I only have possession of the 25 solid.
I was able to borrow a 25 split for a single day 2 weeks ago and borrowed skins that went along with it.. they were Voile skins with no tail clip at all... the only time I have used tail-clipless skins...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

redlude97 said:


> @deagol @killclimbz what tail clips are you using with bat tail? Realized my skins won't work with the twenty two so I'm in the market for new skins as well


I am just using my Spark (G3) skins with their tail clips. They hook over the tail securely enough. It's not optimal but they are definitely tight enough to secure the skin. I was out with Never Summer's material buyer and told him jokingly they need to add a notch in the tail for tail clips. 

I think the G3 twin tip connector might work better. I will have to see if I can find mine and give it a try.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Check out the Twenty Five in action, with special guest the Swift.



*PLAY NOW*


----------



## mario80 (May 24, 2016)

wonderful video! 
need help with my weight 173 lbs, height 172, what better rostovku seen, think 160 or 162)) thanks!


----------



## mario80 (May 24, 2016)

?????)))))))))))


----------



## mario80 (May 24, 2016)

The Chairman said:


> Check out the Twenty Five in action, with special guest the Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> *PLAY NOW*


wonderful video! 
need help with my weight 173 lbs, height 172, what better size seen???, think 160 or 162)) thanks!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

@The Chairman I saw the Twenty Fives at the shop today. It had different base graphics than what I'd seen in the pics and videos - instead of the NS25 base, it had the NVRSMR one like those on Ripsaw, last year's Funslinger, etc. Have you switched base graphics?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> @The Chairman I saw the Twenty Fives at the shop today. It had different base graphics than what I'd seen in the pics and videos - instead of the NS25 base, it had the NVRSMR one like those on Ripsaw, last year's Funslinger, etc. Have you switched base graphics?


Hey, majority of the production will have the 25 base, but when we first started making the boards before we had the 25 die cut made, we were using the existing NVR SMR base. So they are pretty limited. It was just some of the early boards we made that will have the NVR SMR base. There's probably less than 60 with that base.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The Chairman said:


> Hey, majority of the production will have the 25 base, but when we first started making the boards before we had the 25 die cut made, we were using the existing NVR SMR base. So they are pretty limited. It was just some of the early boards we made that will have the NVR SMR base. There's probably less than 60 with that base.




Good to know. Thanks!


----------

